# Companion Dog Show - Kirkintilloch near Glasgow



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Don't know too much about it because the advert in the local paper doesn't give away much and I didn't want to tear down the poster in Sainsbury's :lol:

It's on in Woodhead Park (where the new leisure centre is) opens at 10 and judging starts at 11. There is fun classes also. Will be cancer etc detection dogs there (that's where some of the money is going) and agility/obedience displays.

Don't know who the judge is or anything. Not really been very well advertised


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

is this tomorrow?
dont think il eb able to make it.

i think im goin to the one in dunlop on sunday though.


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Nope it's Sunday. Forgot to say!

I'd rather go to the one here because I'm not sure if the other one is a companion show and Blu needs the ring practise


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

nah i think the one in dunlop is just a fun day.


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Ducky said:


> nah i think the one in dunlop is just a fun day.


I was going there until I saw this advertised. Only found out about it last night.. Talk about bad advertising


----------

